# Well worth the money



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought one a couple years ago t a show, one of my favorite tools.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for your review. I've always been curious about this sander. I have been afraid I would find the belt too short and would end up envious of some of the longer belt/disk combos.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the same sander and also another one, I use the ridgid more often and think it does a very nice job. My other sander is a 6"disk, 4inch belt combo that I use for more agressive sanding. Never had much problem with the tracking on my ridgid sander.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I have used and abused mine for about 3 ears now and still love it. I use it just about every time I am in the shop.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a Delta belt/disc that I have not touched since getting the Ridgid. Jason, I am sure you would really like one of these sanders.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Another very satisfied owner here. Had mine about a year and a half now. I can only assume those having tracking problems haven't read the manual. I think 15 seconds to get it to track straight is taking your time… Once it's set it's set. You don't lose it until you swap the belt… WAY easier than setting tracking on my bandsaw for sure!


----------



## WoodyWoodWrecker (Jul 1, 2009)

I've seen this and have wanted one for a while now. I'll be getting it eventually. Thanks for the review.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Joe. This is a tool that I do not have in my shop and have been considering getting one of these.


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess I awoke all the happy Rigid belt sander owners up….. But seriously if you are thinking about it. I am sure you will be more than satisfied. This baby will set you back 200 smackers. That's a lot of money but I think it's worth every penny. I have been waiting for it to go on sale but I have never seen it. 
The thing I absolutely love about it, it's just so dang handy. Ok, I got to stop its getting a little weird. LOL……


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought one last year after Fine Woodworking gave it a Best Overall and Best Buy rating. Aside from being a good machine, it's light enough to be picked up and stored on a shelf when not in use. And tracking is not an issue; it can be easily tuned in a mater of seconds and there is no drift.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Never had a tracking issue with mine . 
I just don't understand why they made the miter gauge slot so much wider than 3/4" ??? 13/16" is quite sloppy for a standard miter gauge to fit into. Thank God I don't need to use it very often. Other than that , I'd buy it again . Haven't even looked at my Rikon disc / belt sander since I got the Ridgid : )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It 's a great tool thanks for the review


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

I just recently purchased this sander and the Ridgid 6" jointer, both are great tools. The neat part about this deal was HD was having their tool sale and I almost got the sander for free. Again both great tools.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

One time tradins out the belt sander for a spindle sander I dropped it on the floor. Bent the small end.
Straightened it out as well as I could but no matter what I now do I can not get the belt to track.

Not a fault of the machine. Just letting others know.

If someone has a fix I'd appreciate it otherwise it's off to the parts place to get a replacement.

Lee


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

May I make a suggestion, here?

Could we deem every single tool that's reviewed as "Utter, Worthless Garbage, valuable ONLY IF you're intention is to hurt yourself AND your family when you use it."

Okay, okay … we could devise a code-say a small [A+] or "TU" (ThumbsUP) or [5] (number of stars), buried deep within the review, but … sheesh!

You guys are killing me!

You're almost as bad as the motorcycle community with Gotta' Have It gizmos coming at ya', every day?!?

[Just my attempt at humor … Very nice review! I'm limiting my near-term focus to a DW735 planer, and … not soon, either]

Cheers … and grins …

Neil


----------



## bench_dogg (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I have been looking at one of those for a while now.

Does it have a dust collection port?


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes it has dust collection port. I hook my shop vac directly too it. Makes a considerable difference. Love this machine and the fact that it is also a spindel sander is great. 2 in 1.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, it does have a dust collection port, 2.5". That is honestly this tools Achilles heel. I use a hood on a stand, hooked up to my 4" DC hose to the left of the sander to suck up the dusty stuff. I understand why Ridgid designed it the way they did, and it's not a bad thing, most of the shops this is intended for are equipped with shop vacs, far fewer by number have dust collectors. I just wish port would pull suction from the left side to capture the dust right as it comes off the belt or spindle…

As bad as dust collection on this one is, it is FAR better than the Delta, Ryobi, Skil, etc… belt / disc sander design, or the myriad osc spindle sanders that have no dust collection what so ever… At least they tried.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Had one, going to see if Ridgid will replace it. Whatever you do, DO NOT sand on the end of the narrow spindle. It even says not to. My students did. That causes tracking problems that cannot be fixed. FYI. On the other hand, it will be replaced, and probably get a second one. Just have to come up with a way to keep students from sanding on that end other than standing there watching them.


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

I bungee my dust collector hose to the table of the machine. It works great, kind of *********************************** looking though. No offence to the **************************************** out there…

Tooldad….I did read you are not supposed to use the end. I do use it from time to time. I did not know it would throw the tracking out and could not be fixed. Hmmm….that's strange.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Neil,

You ain't into feel good, rose colored glasses, silver linings, and all that schmoozy stuff? Maybe the tool manufactorers got together to just give us LJ's a great deal on everything we buy. Bet that's it. Special deals with unique hidden value, and perfect manufacture just for LJ's. We should charge for membership…...........(-:

I pulled a dbHost and checked the last 100 reviews:
Stars Five - #60 Four - #28 Three - #5 Two - #4 One - #3

Sooooooooo….are most products great or perhaps do LJ's choose their products well, is there a tendency to only review good products, or do we lie….....meaning we don't want to admit we got screwed…..........

Whatcha guys think…..........


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have this sander. it is nice and very versatile. the only thing I have found is that it is a little easier to use a regular belt sander. the way the belt sander stands up is a bit awkard to get used to. that said this is a great sander and it saves a ton of space.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't look at me. I will give proper credit, and blame depending on what the product deserves…


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

This sander is definitely on my wish list to buy in the near future. Thanks for all the reviews and comments on this tool!~


----------



## bsherman (Sep 28, 2008)

Anybody have problems with replacement belts? The belts sold at my HD are too thick and seize it up. (I don't remember the brand, Norton?)

I've thought about taking it apart to see if the table can be adjusted.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I've got one and I find that the "blue" norton belts make the tracking go crazy. Regular brown belts seem to work fine.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have only used a Ridgid belt with mine. The Norton belt does look too thick and would likely bind on the throat plate.

A neighbor of mine has one and he uses cheapie belts from Harbor Freight, and some fine grit 3M belts with no trouble.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, been looking at a few spindle sanders of late. This one caught my eye but I dismissed it as a do all but do nothing well gadget. Guess I was wrong. I'll take a long second and probably third look at it. BTKS


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

I've got one and use it all the time-no problems as of yet. 2years old-I just attached a reducer to my 4inch dust collector hose and it works great for spindle and belt useage. It's one of those tools that I'd replace with itself again if I had it to do over!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*dbhost* , this is what I use on mine. originally bought it for my Rikon sander , but it perfectly fits the Ridgid as well .
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000899/15447/4-to-2-14-Reducer-Fitting.aspx
It's only $5 , but if you can wait , they go on sale on occasion. : ) Plus you don't have to listen to a screaming ShopVac using this and the dust collection seems much better.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I like mine.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I got one a year or two ago. Works very well.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Just bought one of these and looking forward to using it. I think it will be a great machine for my shop. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I also have this model and it is an excellent tool. Changeover from belt to spindle is quick and very easy. Yes dust collection is a bit of challenge but does not diminsh the usefullnes of this tool.

To make both belts and spindle sandpaper last longer suggest looking into the belt cleaner from HF. Less than $5 everyday price and well worth it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=30766

Thanks for the review.


----------



## gmerteng (Nov 17, 2009)

Bought one of these sanders quite a few years ago, I love it and it has held up very well I have had no problems with it.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

One of the best investments I have ever made in power tools. Gets used on almost every project. My favorite feature is it light weight. Easy to store on a shelf over my head. I can't figure out how the belt stays in such good shape. I have sanded a LOT of hard maple and oak with it and the original belt is like new after a year of use. A cleaning stick is a must!


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks for all the reviews.. have been looking at buying this sander to add to my collection of Ridgid Brand tools in my shop… need a decent sander and at the cost Home Depot has this at, this is the right choice…


----------



## rookie54 (Jan 11, 2010)

i'll add my ditto now…
i bought one of these about three years ago…
if i were to compare tha tracking issues with this belt sander to my 6×48, i would say it needs adjustment "regularly"...
however, that said, i'm tha kind of guy who would fiddle wit it no matter what it wuz or wuz not doing…

i would buy this machine again…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I just ordered one.

Looking back at this thread, it DOES look like I held out for 76 days, at least ;-)

Just under $200, w/free shipping, from HDepot.


----------



## weinerdog (Dec 10, 2009)

Gets more useful everyday


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I just got mine and have only used it a few times. I love it like everyone else. It takes up a bit more room in my small shop, but I was afraid if a got a smaller model I'd regret not getting the bigger table.

Where is everyone getting thier sanding sleeves? Can it take any brand as long as the diam. and length match?
TIA,
Vicki


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I get my sleeves at Harbor Freight.There is one size that is too big (no spindle) in their set , so I use it for other things , but the rest of them are fine and low cost and many grits to choose from : )


----------



## Schinbone (Mar 15, 2010)

It is a great piece of equipment, I have not used mine extensively but it has performed very well for me. Really all the Rigid things I have purchased have performed above my expectations for them.

It is easy to convert back and forth between the attachments. I have to admit when I purchased it, I did not know it oscillated. Usually when you get a hybrid tool like this, it is generally half arsed at any function. Not this one, the only concession is that the belt is smaller than some disc/belt units. Although you get the belt vertical, which in my opinion is better for finer, tighter control.

The biggest complaint I have is WHY do they have to paint the darn table top. Rigid, stop it!!! Paint on the top is just a bad idea.


----------

